# Husky top-eared or dumbo



## ninook (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey guys
does anyone know of any breeders in the Cambs area that have got blue top-eared or dumbo rats, Husky TE or dumbo or Sphynx??

Im looking to buy yet another rattie and have fallen in love with these 3 varieties xxx

Ta chucky eggs!!:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## nimbusrattery (Nov 14, 2008)

You should contact [email protected] where you will receive a full list of all National Fancy Rat registered breeders and the varieties they breed:thumbsup:


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Oct 23, 2008)

hi we are a breeder in lowestoft suffolk we are hoping 2 have a litter of blue dumbos in the new year our website is WOLFMAGIC RATTERY | WOLFMAGIC RAT RESCUE


----------



## littlecomet (Dec 24, 2008)

hi you could try the fancy rats website, as they have got a re-homing page on there forum. 

its free to join, and sometimes you can re-home rats for free 
which i've helped people to do lots of times..lol

(i've been a rat train lots of times too!) pick up a rat from someone, then dropped it off at his/hers new home 

here's there re-homing rescue rats page, 
Fancy Rats • View forum - Rehoming Rescue Rats

that site is brilliant, hope it helps.

edit! hiya Nimbus!  hows ur ratletts. i'm sure i know you? lol - Noogie, Leo, Honey and Tattys mum ere..haha

i use it all the time as ive got 4 rats.

it doesnt matter what rat you get, they are all great!

i've got a black hooded top eared, a blue top eared, a simaese dumbo and a silver mink berkshire half dumbo? lol which are all great.

but make sure they come from a breeder and not a pet shop, as pet shops only breed rats for snake food


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Oct 23, 2008)

ninook said:


> Hey guys
> does anyone know of any breeders in the Cambs area that have got blue top-eared or dumbo rats, Husky TE or dumbo or Sphynx??
> 
> Im looking to buy yet another rattie and have fallen in love with these 3 varieties xxx
> ...


hi there
i breed all of the above and more please go to WOLFMAGIC RATTERY - WOLFMAGIC RAT RESCUE


----------



## Nimbus Stud (Sep 2, 2008)

nimbusrattery said:


> You should contact [email protected] where you will receive a full list of all National Fancy Rat registered breeders and the varieties they breed:thumbsup:


Hi,

I know this is an old thread but I've just been made aware of it today.

I just wanted to point out that 'Nimbus Rattery' has nothing to do with my 'rodentry' which is, and has been for four years, called 'Nimbus Stud'.

I breed different varieties to Nimbusrattery and dont' expect to ever breed chocolate or buff.

I have no doubt that Rebecca's rats will be absoloutely gorgeous when she has her litters I just don't want our rats to be mistaken.
This would not be fair to either her or me.
I have no plans to change my rodentry name at any time as I am known now by this name.

We are in different areas altogether so hopefully we will not be mistaken for each other.

My website is Nimbus Stud - Home.

This website has been available on google for quite some time now.

I in no way wish to offend Rebecca by my statement but I also don't want my well known rodentry name to be taken advantage of.

I very nearly took Nimbus Rattery but as I breed more than just rats I decided on 'Stud'.
I googled and searched the 'net before choosing my rodentry name and nothing came up at.


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi i do know of a breeder of many types of rats but she can be on found on www.reptileforums.co.uk..and No she dosent breed for feeders.....look for Ladyboid..her rats are superb!!


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

This is a way old thread. I suspect that the OP has found what she is looking for by now. You frequent forums Debi, check dates before posting!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------

